# Winter wheels: do tire size and profile make a difference?



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm buying some OEM wheels in 18x9 and putting a lightly stretch tire on them, 205/40 or 215/34 all seasons. Northeast winters can be unpredicable but there's never snow on the road for more the a few hours in the morning. 

So the question is: will I have a harder time with a lower profile or is a good tire still a good tire. The ones I'm buying are similar continentals I have on my stock 16s and they where awesome in the snow last year


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

For winter, you always want a thinner tire with a taller sidewall.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

i would advise you get some ugly winters for $100 off craigslist.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's wat i've herd. i wanna do 205/40's but the options are limited.

on the top of my list was the Continental ExtremeContact DWS, but no 205/40s :'(
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...8ECDWSXL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

PSU said:


> For winter, you always want a thinner tire with a taller sidewall.


alway?:what: maybe, when it comes to cheaper/bottom feeder winter tires but does that rule really apply to the top shelfer/gucci tires like NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTAs?

 tell that to these guys and the guy driving the RS6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615cY1nsHi4
or
the bentley http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W05Vuc5Okso


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

ShadowWabbit said:


> on the top of my list was the Continental ExtremeContact DWS,


those are winter tires? 
maybe you should check out...

http://www.nokiantires.com/product-group?group=1.01

specifically http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.01&name=Nokian+WRG2


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

teutoned said:


> those are winter tires?
> maybe you should check out...
> 
> http://www.nokiantires.com/product-group?group=1.01
> ...



im looking for all seasons that are good in the snow. the snow is minimal in my area, and when it is a lot it's never on the ground very long. i'd like to use the 18s but im keeping my 16s handy just in case


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did a bit of research and looks like i found the answer i wanted:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=124
according to online reviews and finally this tirerack test, its clear the Conti's are the best all-seasons with good snow capabilities


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

No 18" tire gucci or not will survive hitting a northeast pothole. It aint the snow covering the road that kills you, its what happens to the road afterwards, do you really want to bubble an 18" winter roller?


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

Why would you buy 18's for the winter? Just use your stock 16's and buy 18's at summer wheels. An 18x9 with a 205 tread is gonna be a serious stretch for all seasons meant to get you through winter (no pun intended). Its going to be a rough ride and you have a high risk of bending a rim. Put the all seasons on the the 16's, and save the 18's for the correct season!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

the 215/40/18 conti DWS' should be here tomorrow. they supposedly handle great in the snow so that won't be a problem, and im not planning on doing any cross country or even long distance in heavy snow. 

plus, i moved out of NY and to NJ... where they know how to plow and repave roads :laugh:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

you should've looked a little harder...
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.01&name


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

teutoned said:


> you should've looked a little harder...
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.01&name


i'll pass, these tires are way overboard for my area. if i get so much snow i need these. i'll walk 15 min to work :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I'm buying some OEM wheels in 18x9 and putting a lightly stretch tire on them, 205/40 or 215/34 all seasons. Northeast winters can be unpredicable but there's never snow on the road for more the a few hours in the morning.
> 
> So the question is: will I have a harder time with a lower profile or is a good tire still a good tire. The ones I'm buying are similar continentals I have on my stock 16s and they where awesome in the snow last year


Put some stretchable tires on for the spring/summer/fall....

put snows on the stock 16" wheels you already have.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> Put some stretchable tires on for the spring/summer/fall....
> 
> put snows on the stock 16" wheels you already have.


That would be the smart thing to do


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> the 215/40/18 conti DWS' should be here tomorrow. they supposedly handle great in the snow so that won't be a problem, and im not planning on doing any cross country or even long distance in heavy snow.
> 
> plus, i moved out of NY and to NJ... where they know how to plow and repave roads :laugh:


Thank your former homestate for all the federal funds Joisey receives after 9/11, whats worth an attack there anyway??


----------



## tuneko (Sep 7, 2011)

Best overall winter tires are if you dont want studs Nokian Hakkapeliitta R or Michelin XI2 (x-ice). Those fit finnish winter which can be very cold, very snowy, sometimes dry and icy etc. Both have been at pole positions in winter tyre tests in the past few years. THose also have the best rolling resistance number over any tires around. No summer tire can match those LRR figures at the moment.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

turb0mikey said:


> Thank your former homestate for all the federal funds Joisey receives after 9/11, whats worth an attack there anyway??


We're talking snow, roads, and tires. Leave the politics elsewhere plz



Back on topic: Everyone seems to really like Nokian. May give them a try on my 16s but I'd do an all season since I'm confident i don't need snow tires


----------

